# Lake Winnipesaukee



## Jimmy The Bat (Mar 6, 2010)

This is a picture from our vacation last year at lake Winnipesaukee.


----------



## WexWeb (Mar 6, 2010)

I like it.  the clouds seem a bit blown out - maybe that's just my screen, but nice scenic photo.  were you using a filter with this?


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 6, 2010)

Im not so sure about the "conversion" you picked. I do like the photo though. Something about it makes me think its part of a dream. The highlight one the dock is cool.


----------



## Jimmy The Bat (Mar 6, 2010)

No, I didnt use a filter. Its a B/W photo and I added some blue tint in PP, I had an idea in my head of a "midnight" lake shot with moonlight. So this is what I came up with. I was just wondering if thats what it looks like to others, Or does it look too processed?


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 6, 2010)

That makes since to me. I understand what you were going for.. The biggest problem you have with this shot are to really bright clouds at top left. those take away from the midnight feeling.
If they weren't there then you would have nailed to look


----------

